# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Edição 34 da revista bioaquaria

## João Cotter

Caros amigos,

A edição *34* já está nas bancas, nas lojas de aquariofilia e em casa dos seus assinantes.
Nesta edição, temos um pouco de muito, desde o aquascaping, passando por ciclídeos, corais, aquários marinhos de água fria, etc. Não percam!


Clique na imagem ou aqui!

Saudações aquariófilas,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Recebi o meu exemplar ontem  :Cool:

----------

